# Blue eggs???



## preachergirl09 (Aug 19, 2013)

Ive heard of chickens that lay blue eggs. Does anyone know of any and what there called?? Thanks.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Cream Legbars


----------



## preachergirl09 (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh wow thanks. Im gonna look em up..


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Americans lay greenish blueish eggs


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I love the Cream Legbars! Another one that lays a blue egg is the Ameraucana.


----------



## Meggy217 (Aug 18, 2013)

Easter Eggers can lay blue, green or light pink eggs but there is no way to tell what color they will lay until they lay their first egg. Whatever color they lay is the color they will lay for life.


----------



## preachergirl09 (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh wow ! Thanks so much for the info. That is so amazing to me how chickens can lay so many different colored eggs. I looked up the cream legbars, they are vey pretty i would like one of those but the chicks are pretty expensive...lol...may just have to save saving up for me one of them...lol..


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I know a guy who sells Cream Legbars for a decent price in Georgia. Where are you located? Also, I know where you can get some quality Ameraucanas for a good price.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I would like to have some cream Legbars too. I am hoping to get some in the sping


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Jeremysbrinkman said:


> I would like to have some cream Legbars too. I am hoping to get some in the sping


Are you close to GA?


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Sort of Mobile, AL


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

So far, we've got: Cream legbars, Ameraucanas, Araucanas, Easter Eggers, Kolloncas (also sp Colloncas or Calloncas....the progenitor of all blue egg layers)... and I can't remember, are Isbars also blue laying?


----------



## preachergirl09 (Aug 19, 2013)

Really?? Could u find out? Im in MS. Would love some some more info...thanks.


----------



## preachergirl09 (Aug 19, 2013)

Lucedale ms. Not far from mobile ala


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I know a lady in Dalton, GA who sells BBS Ameraucanas and Blue wheaten Ameraucanas and a guy in Thomaston, GA who sells Cream Legbars. Both of them are very reasonably priced. If any of y'all are interested in buying from them then you can PM me.


----------



## preachergirl09 (Aug 19, 2013)

Need a price 4 the cream legbars and if they ship? Thanks


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

They do not ship, but if I remember right he said he would be willing to try and ship if you would tell him how. He has never done it and doesn't know how. He sells them for different prices depending on their age. I think the normal price for day olds and a little bit older is $10 ea. It usually goes up for older ones though. He doesn't have any right now except for a couple of young roosters. He will start hatching again in spring I think.


----------



## preachergirl09 (Aug 19, 2013)

I know you can ship the chicks but i will have to find out more about that. But if he has the cream legbars for that price i definately will find out about the shipping info. Even if its next spring when he gets some will be fine with me.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

He has a website. It's chickinnkeeper.com I think. Let me know if that isn't it and I'll call him.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I emailed the Chickinnkeeper and he say Cream Legbars will be $15 for hens and $5 for rooster chicks in the spring. I really want them.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

He has gone up since last year then. It used to be $10 for females and $5 for males if my memory serves me correctly. I really want them also though. I would get some if gas wasn't so high. It takes about 2 hours to get there from my house.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

There was an ad for a cream legbar rooster for $75. I sell my pullets for $30 and Roos for $15. I'm also one of the cheapest places to find them in my area. They are not common around here and ours were imported from Greenfire farms so there was a lot of cost to do that. It's nice you Americans have such a wide, easily available selection! Canada has very few reputable breeders.


----------



## preachergirl09 (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh ok. Does he require you to purchase a certain number?


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

He does want a 15 minimum. I am sadly disappointed but also have a lot if respect for him too because it seems like he wants the best for the chicks.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

He didn't tell me anything about having a minimum. I know several people who has just bought a trio from him. I was going to do the same if I ever could afford it. Did he tell you that he had a 15 min.?


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh I am sorry did I forget to say that would be if he shipped them.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh, lol. I understand that. Does he ship now or does someone still have to show/tell him how?


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

He says he wants to be ready to try to ship in the spring


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I hope he does. Then I might be able to get some chicks one of these days.


----------

